# Weymouth Academy



## fizzarley (Jan 31, 2005)

Wondering if anyone on here is in the Weymouth academy right now. I think they're in their fourth week right now. How is it going?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Is it true that the Weymouth academy is moving to Paul Dever School in Taunton? Talk about your ideal location! :wink:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Any word on when the next Weymouth Academy will be starting? :-k


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Just read that Weymouth is starting up on October 11th. The orientation is tomorrow, Sept. 24th. Good luck to all that attend! Uuuh-Rah!


----------



## jfontez (Sep 25, 2005)

Hows the running? Is it better than to-froms?


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

fizzarley said:


> Wondering if anyone on here is in the Weymouth academy right now. I think they're in their fourth week right now. How is it going?


they should be in the 5th week now. My PD has one kid in it. Say hi to Chief MAJENSKY for me.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Weymouth is a great and tough academy, lots of running and PT. We did 10 mile run by Week 6. Started out with 2.5 miles day 3, day 2 started out with Cooper Test Evaluations. Lots of academics too. 4th MPOC baby!!


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

The Weymouth Academy is not moving to the Paul A Devers school. Good rumor though. It is however moving next year to a new building in Taunton.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Weymouth Academy graduates March 3, 2006. It will be the last class in Weymouth. The next class is tenatively scheduled to start about 3/27/06 in Taunton.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Sgt K said:


> Weymouth Academy graduates March 3, 2006. It will be the last class in Weymouth. The next class is tenatively scheduled to start about 3/27/06 in Taunton.


Sarge, you wrote "tentatively".....do you know whether or not they are accepting applications for that class in Taunton? Is it safe to assume that your information is first hand and therefore reliable...? 8-[


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Sgt K said:


> Weymouth Academy graduates March 3, 2006. It will be the last class in Weymouth. The next class is tenatively scheduled to start about 3/27/06 in Taunton.


There are moving to a location at the old Taunton State Mental Hospital grounds.
Let's hope some of the candidates don't get cross-referenced and we never see them again.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

I just finished instructing the 10th MPOC in Con. & Crim. Law. It appears that they are behind schedule in constructing the new facility in Taunton. When the current class graduates in Weymouth on March 3rd, the only instruction that will be going on will be specialized training. Apparently, Weymouth's building lease is up on July 1st. 
The new Taunton facility is hopefully going to be done sometime in the Fall of 2006. Realistically, next class probably won't start until January of 2007. 
The other academies, Plymouth, MBTA, Reading, Lowell, & Boylston will have to pick-up the load. I know that I didn't mention Worcester & Agawam but they are not usually used by departments that send to Weymouth.

Please have a safe, healthy and Happy New Year


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

The MPTC website announced a "tentative" class to begin in Weymouth on March 27th and graduating on August 18th.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Any one know when the MBTA academy start?


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

Weymouth is most likely going to have one or two more classes at the air base due to the Taunton facility not being ready.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

NBC515 said:


> Weymouth is most likely going to have one or two more classes at the air base due to the Taunton facility not being ready.


Now, why would they not tell me that ?...I'm only the legal instructor! 8O I'll find out soon and let everyone know.

Please stay healthy and safe,


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

Ive heard that they want to keep the Weymouth Academy. But I also heard that they want to move it to Taunton. I dont know, I am hearing two different things about Weymouth. We will see I guess!!!!! I hope it stays in Weymouth, Its a great location and a huge area for training. They have everything they need in Weymouth and so far its working out great. So whats the problem? Why do they want to move? I think it is because they want to put more condos up in there. But this is Massachusetts and they like to do things that do not make sence and that are an inconvienence for all.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

I heard the next MBTA Academy is starting April 10th


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Spoke with the academy director the other day and headquarters, it appears that the Plymouth Academy has to fill first and Weymouth will get the overflow. Weymouth is in "float" status with a tentative start date of March 27th. If it is not that date, it will probably be within 7 to 14 days of that date.

If you are going, keep warming-up properly, stretching, running and stretching afterwards. We get more foolish injuries because of pre-academy poor training techniques/habits. Good luck!


----------

